# Si fueras un componente...



## danielmendoza (Ene 9, 2011)

Si fueras un componente cual serias? DOS OPCIONES MAX

yo un triac o un mosfet


----------



## Tavo (Ene 9, 2011)

danielmendoza dijo:


> Si fueras un componente cual serias? *DOS OPCIONES MAX*
> 
> yo un triac o un mosfet


Sin dudas, yo sería un *DIODO.* Porque para mi las cosas van *para un solo lado*, y es muy difícil "que me den vuelta" o que me hagan cambiar de opinión así de fácil... Antes que eso pase, es necesario que me *RE CALIENTE* (y me queme), como pasa en la realidad, con los diodos.

Listo. Eso es todo.

Saludos!
PS1: Buen post! Me gustó! 
PS2: Si no puedo ser diodo, entonces soy *MOSFET*, algo tipo IRFP250.
¿Por qué? Porque conduzco "al palo". Como un MOSFET.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 9, 2011)

Totalmente yo sería un 16f86, simplemente porque considero que pienso muy lógicamente... Cuando trabajo con jente, NO hago lo que quieren que haga, hago lo que me dicen que haga (si se fijan esta ultima frase, es muy cierta)


----------



## angel36 (Ene 9, 2011)

nahh TAVO.... ya dijiste que eras diodo..............

el irfp déjamelo a mi.....jejejej


----------



## Tavo (Ene 9, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Totalmente yo sería un 16f86, simplemente porque considero que pienso muy lógicamente... Cuando trabajo con jente, *NO hago lo que quieren que haga, hago lo que me dicen que haga* (si se fijan esta ultima frase, es muy cierta)




Te RE FELICITO. Eso hay que hacer. Excelente tu respuestaa!! 

Te dicen "tal cosa", y vos hacés "tal cosa", como te ordenaron. Que no vengan después a decir.. "pero fijate vos, que yo quería que me hagas esto... y esto otro..." 
La respuesta es muy simple: *Fumátelá!!* (si, es la única palabra que lleva dos acentos, porque se pronuncia "Fumá-Telá", con los acentos bien distinguidos. Vendría a significar algo así como "tomate el buque" )

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2011)

Un IGBT; La fusión del Bipolar con un Mosfet.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 9, 2011)

creo que yo seria un transistor de potencia de audio pero de los truchos...


----------



## angel36 (Ene 9, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> creo que yo seria un transistor de potencia de audio pero de los truchos...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 9, 2011)

Creo que me gustaría ser un SIT  pero con tantos achaques no llego ni a 2N2222


----------



## ciri (Ene 9, 2011)

cualquier componente pero quemado y de esos que no conseguís repuesto... porque te voy a *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* la vida


----------



## Tavo (Ene 9, 2011)

ciri dijo:


> cualquier componente pero quemado y de esos que no conseguís repuesto... porque te voy a *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* la vida




Seguro, le vas a cagar la vida *a cualquier gil, pero a un tipo inteligente NO*, que no se rompe la cabeza buscando tal componente específico, sino que estudia el circuito y lo modifica para adaptarlo a los componentes disponibles.


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 9, 2011)

Un dsp o un pentodo. Todo debe de ser programado y con resultados de alto voltaje.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 9, 2011)

un pentodo o pentodo-triodo?....


----------



## vootha33 (Ene 9, 2011)

quizá sería un 555 pues considero que puedo lograr hacer muchas cosas con una configuración sencilla (conocimientos adquiridos hasta el momento)


----------



## Diego German (Ene 9, 2011)

Pues yo seria un un un mmmm  :

Seria un MOSFET  por la alta velocidad de respuesta 
bajo consumo (pero el MOSFET) aunque a veces haciéndolo análogo hasta el hambre se me quita por estar metido de lleno  en la electronica 
Y por que cada vez es util en mas aplicaciones


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 10, 2011)

como un LDR,cuando ando interesado(ilusionado) con una chava que me gusta es como si entrara la luz y todo brilla,cuando no soy correspondido aumenta le resistencia y nomas no conduzco


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 10, 2011)

En mi caso creo que yo sería un PIC, porque soy de baja estatura y porque muchos me han dicho que soy muy complicada (sobre todo mi ex), aparte que a veces sin querer hago exasperar a la gente.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 10, 2011)

y tambien haces lo que te mandan?

o solo si te lo dicen de la manera correcta?


----------



## Dano (Ene 11, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y tambien haces lo que te mandan?
> 
> o solo si te lo dicen de la manera correcta?



Jajajaja


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 11, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y tambien haces lo que te mandan?
> 
> o solo si te lo dicen de la manera correcta?



 Este, ehmmm, tal vez, depende de que sea lo que me pidan



Dano dijo:


> Jajajaja





PD: la verdad que nunca entendí assembler, por eso el comentario


----------



## Tavo (Ene 11, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Jajajaja



Yo se lo que pensó Dano en ese momento... Por eso la risa...

  ............................


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 11, 2011)

la verdad no se por que le causó risa, supongo que lo tomó a doble sentido o que se yo


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 11, 2011)

aclaro, nada de lo que he dicho en este tema ha sido albur....
por si a caso


----------



## Imzas (Ene 11, 2011)

Yo seria un componente que se activa con la luz, amo la luz, la claridad, el verano, y soy sensible.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 11, 2011)

Yo seria un FPGA por que generalmente nadie me entiende


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 16, 2011)

*Yo sería un "sensor" jeje.*


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Ene 16, 2011)

Yo sería un P8X32 (propeller), no muy conocido pero con hartas posibilidades.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 17, 2011)

Mmmm... yo una resistencia...

me resisto a las cosas complicadas... lo mas sencillo es lo mas nice, cool, p*t* m*dr* etc...


----------



## fsv7 (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo seria un PIC porque creo que son los componentes mas utiles del mercado asi como por sus caracteristicas.


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo quisiera ser un transformador.


----------



## mo57ro (Ene 24, 2011)

un memristor, me cae que sí.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Ene 25, 2011)

yo seria un magnetron, porque suelo calentar  a la gente (enfadarla)
Cuando se me mete algo en la cabeza le doy vueltas y vueltas al tema asta que alguien se calienta,jejejeje y encima me encanta el alto voltaje, ademas de que parezco inofensivo, como los magnetrones.
Si saben como funciona un magnetron lo entenderan.


----------



## nachonkx (Ene 26, 2011)

un schmitt trigger
o es si, o es no... no me gustan las cosas a medias


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yo una válvula termoiónica, porque soy iluminado por dentro! jajajaj


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Feb 6, 2011)

mas bien serias calentado, porque esa es la funcion del filamento


----------



## Cacho (Feb 6, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Yo una válvula termoiónica, porque soy iluminado por dentro! jajajaj


Pero las válvulas no sólo son eso...

-Tu luz interior no ilumina casi nada.
-Sólo trabajarías si estuvieras caliente.
-Tendrías una duración bastante limitada antes de agotarte.
-Y si tenés menos de 50 años, no sos de la misma calidad que eran.

No sé si te convenga ser una válvula


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 6, 2011)

Yo seria un JUMPER  nadie me coloca matriculas ni nada, me encuentran en cualquier lado (estoy en todos) nadie me da importancia pero se *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* cuando no estoy o falto ( o no??)  quien me daña?? NADIE!, quien me recalienta?? NADIE!   quien me compra (a ver solo uno que haya comprado 1 al menos ah??) y me la paso por ahi tirado.........bueno eso seria yo


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Feb 6, 2011)

pues los jumpers para PC se compran,jajajaja!!!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 6, 2011)

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> pues los jumpers para PC se compran,jajajaja!!!!!



No *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* verdad??  yo de esos tengo una caja con unos 300 de las PCs desarmadas  pero bueno si vos los compras NO PROBLEM......sigo siendo un jumpercito


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Feb 6, 2011)

nunca los he comprado, al igual que tu los aprovecho de computadoras viejas, pero en algunas tiendas de repuestos para pc te venden lotes de jumpers y los tipicos tornillos de pc

por lo menos aqui en España es asi


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Sin dudas, yo sería un *DIODO.* Porque para mi las cosas van *para un solo lado*, y es muy difícil "que me den vuelta" o que me hagan cambiar de opinión así de fácil... Antes que eso pase, es necesario que me *RE CALIENTE* (y me queme), como pasa en la realidad, con los diodos.
> 
> Listo. Eso es todo.




Jajajajajajajjajajajajajja yo no seria diodo ni loco jajajajja, te dan todo el tiempo por el c*lo jajajajjajaja, y lo peor es que te sale por la boca jajajajajajajjajajajajajajaja



Ha si fuese entre un transistor o un fet seria un transistor porque necesito mucha gente para que me haga cambiar de idea
Yo si pudiera ser algo seria la bola magica de totancamon . na mentira, seria un comparador, cuando recien conozco a alguien me paso viendo si es alguien "descente" o alguien que no vale la pena


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 6, 2011)

_Jaja... una bola mágica de tacatomón..._ 


¿Nadie dijo batería?


----------



## DSP (Mar 2, 2011)

A un compañero le decimos el diodo porque es medio codo, todo para aca y nada para alla jajaja

Yo seria un un intel i7 o un Z80 la idea es procesar. jajaja


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 5, 2011)

Fooooo, en ese caso yo sería un Pentium II todavía 

Saludos


----------



## electrodin (Mar 10, 2011)

que gracioso mque esta este post:

1.- Los diodos que les dan por el anodo
2.- las valvulas que primero hay que calentarlas
3.- los jumpers que los paran reciclando
4.- los pic's que no quieren hacer todo lo que les pidan


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 11, 2011)

si yo también me mato de la risa 

Yo hubiera preferido ser un enchufe "macho"... pero ese no es un componente, es una pieza... y no pregunten porqué 

Sin embargo, sería un LED de alta iluminación, por que está siendo ampliamente usado para iluminar, aclarar las cosas, ayuda como herramienta en el trabajo, en el hogar y por que no es peligroso  (esa fue mi parte humana)

También quisiera ser un poderoso microcontrolador, puesto que es muy lógico en sus decisiones y posee integrada memorias de diverso tipo  (esa fue mi parte lógica)


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

seria una resistencia y un transformador, 1 porque me opongo a todo! y 2 me transformo facilmente cuando me provocan!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 13, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> que gracioso mque esta este post:
> 
> 1.- Los diodos que les dan por el anodo
> 2.- las valvulas que primero hay que calentarlas
> ...


Lamento decirte que no hay un componente que haga "todo", si no yo no sería ese 

Dios, entonces, es un resistor....
está en todos lados.
no es ni blanco ni negro.
Puede tomar cualquier forma.
Rezamos por el (rezamos para que esté quemado, nos simplifica mucho trabajo)
Crearon a otros a su imagen y semejanza (diodos, zener, bobinas, etc)
Está formado por la santísima trinidad (V=R.I)
Es eterno (aprox)


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 13, 2011)

Es el mensaje mas friki que he leido hasta ahora en este foro!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2011)

Si eso es así... ¿Los ateos no creemos en las resistencias? 

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Mar 13, 2011)

resistencia? y eso que es? ajajajajajaja. Si una resistencia es dios, entonces dios no existe, porque una resistencia al enfriarla a temperatura bajo 0 deja de ofrecer resistencia y se vuelve en un superconductor


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 13, 2011)

nooo, es porque  dios como las resistencias si lo usas mal es muy facil quemarlo...


----------



## Nepper (Mar 14, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> resistencia? y eso que es? ajajajajajaja. Si una resistencia es dios, entonces dios no existe, porque una resistencia al enfriarla a temperatura bajo 0 deja de ofrecer resistencia y se vuelve en un superconductor


Resistor dijo: "Soy el alfa y el ohmega, el principio y el fin"
Por lo que no me estrañaría que el resistor sea resistencia, semiconductor, conductor o superonductor... 



> Si eso es así... ¿Los ateos no creemos en las resistencias?
> 
> Saludos


Yo diría que es su deidad perfecta, ya que los ateos se resisten a pensar en dios...
(Na... chiste muy malo... cambiemos de tema... Por favor, agreguen un emoticon tocando la batería del remate del chiste)


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Yo diría que es su deidad perfecta, ya que los ateos se resisten a pensar en dios...



Y los Agnosticos???


----------



## Nepper (Mar 14, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Y los Agnosticos???


La P***! era un chiste! no se lo tomen tan a pecho!!!
Los agnosticos les importa un *********************** si se quemó la resistencia, el pote, el televisor, el aire acondicionado, la suegra, etc...


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> La P***! era un chiste! no se lo tomen tan a pecho!!!
> Los agnosticos les importa un *********************** si se quemó la resistencia, el pote, el televisor, el aire acondicionado, la suegra, etc...





tranquilo... solo lo hice para molestar... pero seria bueno que comenzaras a crear una biblia...


----------



## zxeth (Mar 14, 2011)

jajajaja la sueegraa!! ajjaajjajajajaj, esa es difisil de quemar


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 15, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> ... pero seria bueno que comenzaras a crear una biblia...



.... y alguna religiohm...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 15, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> .... y alguna religiohm...


Como la iglesia de San Cacho de los tablazos de moderación de los ultimos dias?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Se vale la meditacion???


----------



## Nepper (Mar 16, 2011)

eso acredita la confirmaciohm de la religiohm en cuestiohm....
Pero supongo que se permite...



			
				Hammer dijo:
			
		

> .... y alguna religiohm...


(gracias hammer por la idea...)


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 21, 2011)

ohhhhmmmmmmm


----------

